
Show HN: The Nostalgia Machine – Get your childhood jam on - JusticeJuice
http://thenostalgiamachine.com/
======
qwertyuiop924
The algorithm needs some tweaking: If a song is popular in x decade, it will
continue to be popular for some time, and may experience a resurgance, as
parents expose their children to it.

A song may also be re-discovered decades after it came out, and rise to
popularity through some cultural phenomena. I dub this "the Rick Astley
effect."

~~~
JusticeJuice
We based the data off the Billboard Year End top 100 singles Chart. So it
mainly takes in record sales within America, mostly when the song was first
released. Occasionally songs will chart in both years, or chart in a year
different to it's release.

We'd love to improve the way we rank songs, but the problem is getting good
data sources of popularity, particularly with different sources - EG how can
you compare record sales to youtube views? And how can you compare data from
multiple countries?

~~~
qwertyuiop924
I'm not sure. It's a hard problem.

There are, I hear, some very good sites for get youtube statistics, which
could help find out what years songs have been popular on YT. I'm not sure how
to do records, though.

And ultimately, I'm partly basing this off of my childhood, which was out of
the ordinary, music-wise, so you need a larger sample size.

------
abricot
Was a bit dissapointed that it was just music... i guess that doesn't make me
much nostalgic.

It's not like those hits aren't still being played to death.

------
imakesoft
This is awesome! Thank you! :)

